# Hand brake won't go up more than 2 clicks. searched, tried to fix - need advice



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

The car is a 1999.5 MK4 Jetta GLS VR6 5 speed with 150K miles. I bought it over a year ago. 
The hand brake would not go up more than 2-3 clicks the lever just doesn't go up any more. 

I replaced the cables - no change.

Next I found a used set of rear calipers from a donor car ( before pulling the calipers the car had complete braking system, I tried the handbrake and it worked flawlesly). So I pulled the calipers, installed them on my car and the handbrake won't go up more than 2-3 clicks. 

Am I doing smth wrong?

I appreciate the help

-Vlad


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Does the parking brake work on your car? Does it properly engage and release?

Generally 4-6 clicks should be fully engaged. Try adjusting the cables after verifying that everything is in good working order.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

x2. The ebrake cable adjustment is under the center console between the front seats. I believe you have to remove the change cup or something and you will see it. Loosen it a turn or two at a time and pull up the ebrake handle a few times until it's right.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have you replaced the rear brake pads OR had the rear brake brakes changed by any chance?


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

germancarnut51 said:


> Have you replaced the rear brake pads OR had the rear brake brakes changed by any chance?


Yes I had to replace the rear pads because they were worn out.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

VolodkaVR said:


> Yes I had to replace the rear pads because they were worn out.



Then how did you retract the caliper pistons to make room for the new brake pads? Did you use a rear brake caliper service/retraction tool, OR did you use a c-clamp and mash the piston back in, OR did you use a spreader tool like you use on the front brake calipers to retract the pistons to make room for new pads?

It's possible that the replacement brake pads are too thick, OR by using the WRONG tool to retract the caliper pistons, you damaged the parking brake mechanisms in the brake calipers (necessitating replacement of the brake calipers, since they cannot be repaired).

Did you take the time to lubricate the slider pins when you were installing the new brake pads?


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

germancarnut51 said:


> Then how did you retract the caliper pistons to make room for the new brake pads? Did you use a rear brake caliper service/retraction tool, OR did you use a c-clamp and mash the piston back in, OR did you use a spreader tool like you use on the front brake calipers to retract the pistons to make room for new pads?
> 
> It's possible that the replacement brake pads are too thick, OR by using the WRONG tool to retract the caliper pistons, you damaged the parking brake mechanisms in the brake calipers (necessitating replacement of the brake calipers, since they cannot be repaired).
> 
> Did you take the time to lubricate the slider pins when you were installing the new brake pads?


I did use the correct tool to retract the pistons back in (the one that while applying pressure also turns the piston).

No i didn't lubricate the slider pins. You think it could be the issue? 

When I'm pushing my brake pedal (and the pistons are squeezing the pads) my handbrake goes up 5-6 clicks, when i release the brake pedal and the handbrake and try to just pull the hand brake it only goes up 2 clicks..


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The only parts in the parking brake system are the parking brake handle, the parking brake cables, the rear brake calipers, and the rear brake pads.

So, either you have the parking brake cables adjusted wrong, or the parking break cables are defective, or the calipers are defective, or the brake pads are defective (too thick or backing plates are wrong size and binding).


----------



## VolodkaVR (Jan 9, 2009)

germancarnut51 said:


> The only parts in the parking brake system are the parking brake handle, the parking brake cables, the rear brake calipers, and the rear brake pads.
> 
> So, either you have the parking brake cables adjusted wrong, or the parking break cables are defective, or the calipers are defective, or the brake pads are defective (too thick or backing plates are wrong size and binding).



It's not the handle (when disconnected from cables works as it should).

Cables when disconnected from calipers move freely, so they are not the problem.

I'll check the pads but i think I need to try another set of calipers...

Thanks for you help


----------

